# Ballone Burini



## a.v.fokin (2 Дек 2012)

Нашел баян, что скажете, специалисты, брать или не брать?

Demonstration model
Item-No.: 002353
RegularPrice : € 8.670,00 
Offer: 5.759,00 
Price contains 19% VAT.
Shipping costs are not included.


Grasp technology: B-russisch
Bass technology: Converter
Sound technology: Cassotto
Quality / Reeds: A mano - handgemachte Stimmplatten
Tuning: tremolo
Color: black
Keys / discant: 55
Reeds / discant: III
Buttons / Bass: 120
Reeds / Bass: IV
MIII tones: 52
MIII reeds: II
Weight: 12,6 kg
Registers discant: 7 + 5K
Registers bass: 7 + R
Dimensions: 22,5 x 43 cm
highlight: 0


----------



## Яков505 (6 Дек 2012)

Конечно брать! Вот вам сайт можете и тут посмотреть, сравнить и прикинуть! http://www.akkordeoncentrum.de/shop/002241,details_Ballone_Burini_I_464_Lady.htm
l


----------

